# My vinegaroon with clear pics... and some of it eating...



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

That thing would look so good on the bottom of my shoe








Nice pics though


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> That thing would look so good on the bottom of my shoe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat the heck is that thing? looks like something my parents paid to have removed from my house lol? is that like a type of scorpion


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

yes giant vinegaroon /whip scorpian


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

did it get its legs chewed off?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Tail ill get pics of ASAP in my other thread!


----------

